

Defcon 17 Audio and Video Released - seven
https://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-archives/dc-17-archive.html

======
pronoiac
That's interesting. They've posted raw multiple camera feeds, instead of
editing them together. I'm not sure that's a _good_ idea, but it is unusual.

Am I not seeing the torrent?

Edit: Ah, I misunderstood the titles. "Speaker & Slides" has two cameras &
split-screen/picture-in-picture going, so if you want video, that's probably
the best choice.

------
tsally
These have been out for a while and they are free on iTunes.

